# Add-Ons to the Komodo Tank



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 10, 2009)

If you misread the title, no it isn't for a Komodo Dragon  it's by "Komodo Exotics". I just added a few new plants + Driftwood so I wanted to just show some pictures.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good! Man that thing is massive! I think a black background would really make all those plants pop. Contrast and whatnot.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 10, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Looking good! Man that thing is massive! I think a black background would really make all those plants pop. Contrast and whatnot.



Yeah, I was thiking that. I don't know why, but in the pictures, the wall looks brown. It's a burgundy red, it looks ok behind the tank


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 11, 2009)

How much did you pay for that enclosure?? Something that big made of glass looks like it could run $900 easy.

Looks great!! I've been working on the naturalism of Zzyzx's enclosure, but he seems to have taken a liking to destroying my landscaping. :doh


----------



## rrcoolj (Nov 12, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> How much did you pay for that enclosure?? Something that big made of glass looks like it could run $900 easy.
> 
> Looks great!! I've been working on the naturalism of Zzyzx's enclosure, but he seems to have taken a liking to destroying my landscaping. :doh



I know what you mean, my little guy always digs these huge pits along his cage. I can't put anything on the ground like plants cus he just digs it up. Man these guys can move some dirt when they want to.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 12, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> How much did you pay for that enclosure?? Something that big made of glass looks like it could run $900 easy.
> 
> Looks great!! I've been working on the naturalism of Zzyzx's enclosure, but he seems to have taken a liking to destroying my landscaping. :doh



It retails for about $1200, but I work with the owner of the company, so I got it for around... $800


----------

